# Lilium davidii



## Hakone (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## jjkOC (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice color!


----------



## nikv (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 3, 2011)

Oooooooooooo -- I like!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 4, 2011)

Wonderful!!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 4, 2011)

Amazing spots!


----------



## Clark (Jun 7, 2011)

Explicit.
I like it.


----------

